# Problem calibrating Behringer UMC22



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

Just hooked up my USB interface Behringer UMC22 for calibration, drivers used: 64-Bit USB Audio Driver 2.8.40. Set up a loopback between OUT2 and IN2 and configuration the preferences in REW according to the enclosed screenshots. But when running the calibration it's like REW don't get the loopback signal. Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For the calibration the loopback needs to be on the measurement channel as it is the measurement path that is being calibrated.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

JohnM said:


> For the calibration the loopback needs to be on the measurement channel as it is the measurement path that is being calibrated.


Okay, so the loopback during calibration should be over OUT1 and IN1 and afterwards moved to OUT2 and IN2 too get the timing reference?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, that's right.


----------



## niklasmagnus (Oct 28, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Yes, that's right.


Thanks John!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

This is confusing to me, is it because he has selected the left channel in preferences?


----------

